# Very Successful weekend



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I went to the Fishersville, VA shows this weekend, and it was very successful.

Yesterday, BB won the breed over another bitch special. So that gave her another point towards her GCH and another win over champions. Today she did nothing. 

But I showed two other dogs, both of which got WB, yesterday one got it and today the other. Today's also got BOW.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!  You worked hard this weekend!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, well the last two weekends as I showed those two other dogs last weekend too.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah, well the last two weekends as I showed those two other dogs last weekend too.


All the traveling must be tiresome too. Time to chill out if you can.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> All the traveling must be tiresome too. Time to chill out if you can.


Nope, got another show next weekend in Troy, Ohio. But I do get a break the following weekend. I am showing three dogs (two different dogs from those the last two weekends) next weekend. BB, a male weimaraner owned by BB's breeder, and Deja (one of my bullies). Troy is a three day show, friday specialties and two AB shows Sat/Sun.

After the Troy shows, I am back out the last weekend in June. That is a four day show. After that I don't have any plans so I get a break I guess.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow!!!! Good luck at the shows!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, I hope BB comes away a GCH within the next few weeks. We think that through this weekend she has 16 GCH points, two times defeating other champions, and three majors.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

YAY BB! You guys are on a roll! I hope she gets her Grand soon


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all. What's funny is the judge that gave her the BOB was the same judge that gave her the AOM at Raleigh. He had remembered her, so that was cool.


----------

